# blob targets



## onfhunter1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just got a new blob target and was wanting to paint some dots on it what is the best paint to use and also what are some things you have done with your blob target


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jun 24, 2015)

*Blob targets*



onfhunter1 said:


> Just got a new blob target and was wanting to paint some dots on it what is the best paint to use and also what are some things you have done with your blob target



I use a permanent marker to make dots on the lighter colored ones I have. Believe it or not, I've found that if you use a neon colored post it note and attach it with a paper clip bent into a shape like a large staple, it works great and you can see it at long distance. I've had the same two blobs at my shop range here in Woodstock for 12 years and haven't shot through them yet! My problem with selling Blob targets is that they last forever and so when you sell a guy one, you never see him again! Crazy thing is that I'm getting more calls for them from out of state than here in Ga. Some from as far away as North Dakota, New Mexico, Oklahoma and even Fairbanks Alaska. People have heard of these fantastic targets and want them badly enough to pay over $300.00 to have one shipped to them. It's amazing but when you consider that the cost of one of the commercial targets are over $100.00 in some cases, you can pay less than that for one blob and it outlasts the other ones 10 or more to 1. Love my BLOBS. I get 100 delivered at a time and they don't last long. Folks are getting as many as 30 at a time, jacking up the price at shows and making some extremely good coin.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Jul 14, 2015)

Keith, I just used regular white spray paint.  It has been there for years and is still visible.  Big permanent marker would probably be good too.

Mine stays outside year round uncovered and has lasted 5 years now.  Best money I've ever spent on archery.  I use it strictly for broadheads because pulling fieldpoints  out of it suck!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 15, 2015)

I just used regular spray paint as well.  Lasts forever.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been shooting blob targets for years and I love them. It is the only target I have found that can stop my Excalibur Matrix 405.


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Aug 23, 2015)

*Blobs*

What I've found that works great is to buy several packs of post it notes in Flo colors like pink, orange, yellow and then take a paper clip and make into the shape of a large staple. Take this and staple the post it note onto the target wherever you want to aim and shoot. They even hold up in the rain. They are so unbelieveable bright that you can plainly see them at over 60 yards. This is cheap and it works.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Aug 23, 2015)

I just use some orange target spots and move them  around when one area gets shot out.

http://www.amazon.com/Birchwood-Cas...B000JIHHL8/ref=zg_CensoredCensored_3413711_34


----------



## Pappy2016 (Nov 21, 2016)

Where can I buy a blob target and how much? Live in the Canton, area..


----------



## kiltman (Nov 21, 2016)

> Where can I buy a blob target and how much? Live in the Canton, area..



  I know Bowhunter's Supply in Bowdon sells them.


----------



## devils12 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pappy2016 said:


> Where can I buy a blob target and how much? Live in the Canton, area..



WE purchased one from blob. Looked them up online and had it shipped direct to the house. Heavy as a tank though. Super nice guy that we dealt with.


----------



## kiltman (Nov 26, 2016)

I was at Bowhunter's Supply yesterday.  They have a price of 75.00 on them.  I didn't realizes how heavy they were until I tried to pick one up.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Oct 3, 2017)

Anybody know where I could get a blob in person? Are they only sold at bow hunters supply? Thanks


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 3, 2017)

They will ship one to your house.  Go to the blob website.  Its not the best, but you'll get a response.  Or you can drive and pick one up.  NW GA area


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Oct 3, 2017)

ill have to see what shipping would be. thanks


----------

